# Unterlegscheiben für Nippel in ungeöster Felge?



## doc.snuggles (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir die Echo TR Felgen in 38 mm mit Sapim Polyax Nippeln gekauft. 
Jetzt habe ich den Kram hier liegen und will bald bauen, da fällt mir ein, dass ich schon mal Unterlegscheiben für die Nippel gesehen haben. 
Jetzt ist die Frage, brauche ich solche Dinger, oder kann ich einfach drauf losbauen? Will nicht, dass mir die Nippel durch die Felge gehen. 

Danke
der Michel


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Juni 2010)

also wenn du die speichen nicht gerade mit 200kg vorspannst sollte das gehen. (glaub bei 300..350kg reißen die speichen)

ich denke da kannst du getrost drauf verzichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2010)

die nippel gehen eh nicht durch die felge durch, wie denn auch...?!

Das einzige wo du wirklich drauf achten solltest, fette die nippel innen gut ein.


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Juni 2010)

jetzt wo du das sagst fällt mir gerade noch was ein...

habt ihr auch manchmal das problem, dass sich speichen lösen? ich bin nämlich langsam nicht mehr sicher ob sich bei meinem minibock die speichen noch dehnen oder doch tatsächlich die nippel sich lösen. ich will nicht jedesmal loctite nutzen wenn ich ein rad einspeiche...


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2010)

noch nie das problem gehabt...


----------



## doc.snuggles (7. Juni 2010)

Zu den sich lösenden Nippeln habe ich irgendwo im Forum schön ein paar mal gelesen, dass Leinöl gut sein soll. Das verharzt und verhindert so scheinbar ein Lösen.
Deshalb bade ich gerade meine Nippel darin. 

Bei den Nippeln dachte ich dass die Felge selbst vielleicht zu weich wäre und die Nippel das Alu kaputt machen. Aber wenns nicht so ist, dann isses nicht so. Werde dann heute mal loslegen.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2010)

doc.snuggles schrieb:


> Zu den sich lösenden Nippeln habe ich irgendwo im Forum schön ein paar mal gelesen, dass Leinöl gut sein soll. Das verharzt und verhindert so scheinbar ein Lösen.
> Deshalb bade ich gerade meine Nippel darin.
> 
> Bei den Nippeln dachte ich dass die Felge selbst vielleicht zu weich wäre und die Nippel das Alu kaputt machen. Aber wenns nicht so ist, dann isses nicht so. Werde dann heute mal loslegen.


dann würde die felge jedes mal wenn ich auf ner kante lande kaputt gehen...


----------



## Trialside (7. Juni 2010)

Das Leinöl hilft bestens. Hatte nie das Problem, dass sich an einem mit Leinöl eingespeichten Laufrad die Speichen gelöst haben. Brauchst gar nicht mal viel davon einfach auf des Gewinde träufeln und dann zentrieren und abdrücken. Wenn du dann nicht weiter dran rumschraubst ist das Öl bald fest und klebrig. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass das Leinöl nen "charakteristischen Eigengeruch" hat -> also vllt draußen einspeichen...

und BTT: Bei den robusten Echo-Felgen dürfte auch ohne U-Scheiben nix passieren...


----------



## doc.snuggles (7. Juni 2010)

Danke an alle für die Hilfe. Laufräder sind eingespeicht und werden dann morgen zentriert. 

Der Geruch vom Leinöl ist schon etwas seltsam. Sehr muffig. Aber da ich hin und wieder damit gemalt habe, bin ich das schon gewohnt.


----------



## -OX- (8. Juni 2010)

Darf ich mal fragen, wo / wie  habt ihr das Einspeichen / Zentrieren 
gelernt ?

hat es euch jemand gezeigt ?
oder durch ein Buch / i-Net Tutorial  ?
?

da gehört ja schon einiges dazu um es gut zu machen 

Wie viele (versaute) versuche muß man hinter sich bringen,
bis das Ergebnis perfekt ist ?

( ich mache am Bike wirklich alles, nur das eben nicht )


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juni 2010)

es gibt eigentlich überall im netz so anleitungen, ich hab eine ausgedruckt und mir in der werkstatt gelegt.

Ich glaub, so richtig verhauen hab ich kein laufrad.

Natürlich sind die dann nie so 100% gleichmäßig von der spannung, aber alle laufräder funktionieren noch.

Trau dich ran, eigentlich ists nur genaues zählen und ein bisschen gefühl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juni 2010)

leinöl ist gemerkt und wird besorgt... wo am besten???

thema zentrieren. ich habe irgendwann auch einfach losgelegt. habe mir ein altes laufrad genommen und das speichenmuster danach eingezogen und step by step zentriert. mit jedem rad wird es besser. anfangs habe ich manchmal die korrekte kreuzung über dem ventil verpeilt, dann kam man da immer etwas schlechter ran... oder eben nicht drauf geachtet zu welcher seite die löcher in der felge ausgerichtet waren.. 

viel lustiges erlbet man da und darf danach alles nochmal machen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Juni 2010)

-OX- schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen, wo / wie  habt ihr das Einspeichen / Zentrieren
> gelernt ?
> 
> hat es euch jemand gezeigt ?
> ...



Ich habs von einem 2Radmechanikermeister gelernt, der bringt einen die kniffe bei wie man gleich die höhenschläge vermeidet.
Ansonsten folgt alles einer logik, wie schrauben festziehen auch 

Die größte kunst ist die richtige speichenlänge zu nehmen, aber auch dafür bekommt man irgentwann ein gefühl. Selbst wenn sich der flasch oder die Felgenhöghe ändert.

Wie immer gilt learning by doing, es ist wirklich nicht schwer. Der schaden den man anrichten kann hält sich sehr in grenzen.


----------



## -OX- (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich werde glaube mal ein altes Laufrad (schraubkranz) 
entspeichen und dann versuchen es neu einzuspeichen.

@eisbein oder @all 
hast du einen Link zu einer guten Anleitung 

ich habe noch eine andere Frage. 
Wenn ich dann mal eine Felge,
echt neu baue für den Trial einsatz sollte man dort die Speichen besonders hart spannen ?  

(danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten & Sorry das ich den Thread ein bisserl missbrauche)


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juni 2010)

> Die größte kunst ist die richtige speichenlänge zu nehmen, aber auch  dafür bekommt man irgentwann ein gefühl. Selbst wenn sich der flasch  oder die Felgenhöghe ändert.



Ist ein Speichenreichner so eine hohe kunst?!


----------



## Trialside (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab einfach nach einer I-Net-Anleitung gebaut. Einfach mal googlen und die aussuchen, die einem am besten gefällt. Wenn du ordentlich, präzise und geduldig arbeitest, können schon gute Ergebnisse dabei rauskommen.

@hst_trialer: Leinöl hab ich mir im Naturkostladen für nen Euro besorgt ;-)

BTW: Wie verhindert man denn die Höhenschläge beim Einspeichen?


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juni 2010)

mit viel geduld und immer step-by-step die nippel rundum anziehen. noch bevor richtig spannung auf den speichen ist musst du auf höhenschlag kontrollieren und dann während des spannen und zentrierens eben auch darauf achten. da muss man machmal schon etwas überlegen, welche speiche man spannt um beides unter ein dach zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (8. Juni 2010)

ich googelte, las und speichte ein... ist nicht schwer 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136049
http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm
http://www.fahrradmonteur.de/einspeichen-und-zentrieren.php


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juni 2010)

die 2. anleitung liegt bei mir in der garage.


----------

